# It's my anniversary and...



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

...my wife just totally kicks butt.

She gave me a Steyr Scout rifle (in .308, naturally). I have wanted this gun since it was introduced, but never latched onto one. I had an extra Ching Sling* laying around and mounted it this afternoon. I will mount the Leupold scope shortly, and post pics. Have to pick up some QD rings locally, since I prefer the scope be easily removable.

I will have to get another Ching Sling eventually, since I only had a tan one around and the black one will go much better with the Steyr's synthetic stock. The sling swivels are the very superior flush-mounted type.

The trigger is the stuff of a shooter's dreams. The length of pull is adjustable; I removed all the spacers since I prefer a short stock. The integral bipod deploys in a moment. A nifty spare magazine resides in the buttstock. The spring-loaded back-up iron sights are of the ghost ring style; they lay flat, recessed into the action and scope mount until needed.

The rifle is very light and points more like a bird gun than a rifle. It is VERY fast on target!

My wife did a very considerable amount of research before buying this for me, and was assisted by forum member Old Padawan and some of the other Galco staff. And here I thought getting her a diamond anniversary band in Afghanistan was tough!

Now I have a Mauser pseudo-scout I will be looking to sell or trade. Hmmmm, maybe I can swap for a good Marlin lever gun....

* RIP Eric Ching - may he dwell in Valhalla forever.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Congrats Mike on the new .308 Steyr. Sure is nice when you are married to an angel as I got one myself. Good luck with it and give the lady of the house a big hug. Enjoy your time at home. :smt1099


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

Congratulations on the anniversary. 

Nice to know you've got so much support waiting for you at home.

WM


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

It sounds like you have a good woman Mike. It also sounds like you are home or somehow got your new toy into Afghanistan. Whichever enjoy your aniversary and toy.

:smt1099


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

TOF said:


> It sounds like you have a good woman Mike. It also sounds like you are home or somehow got your new toy into Afghanistan. Whichever enjoy your aniversary and toy.
> 
> :smt1099


Thanks to all for the good wishes!

Yes, I am at home for two weeks R&R. It's been glorious so far. :mrgreen:


----------



## JimmySays (Jun 8, 2007)

Congratulations on the great wife and rifle. Enjoy your time at home.


----------



## wardog99s (Oct 7, 2007)

nice..


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

I mounted the Leupold Scout Scope this morning and posted a pic in the photo section. Sweet!


----------



## spacedoggy (May 11, 2006)

Your a lucky Man. Your wife knows Guns are Forever and Diamonds get lost easily.


----------



## Old Padawan (Mar 16, 2007)

Congrats Mike. That was a hard secret to keep. 
How did SWMBO like the ring?


----------

